# ..dagdag pa rito



## AskLang

Ang buhay ng tao ngayon ay puno ng pagkabahala dahil sa mga kahirapan na nararanasan nito
*dagdag pa rito *ang pagkakasakit at ang iba't-ibang suliraning panlipunan.

Hello again,
Could anyone please translate this sentence into English for me espcially the "dagdag pa rito"?

Many thanks.


----------



## Scherle

In addition to this..

-lei


----------



## DotterKat

*Ang buhay ng tao ngayon ay puno ng pagkabahala dahil sa mga kahirapan na nararanasan nito
* *dagdag pa rito ang pagkakasakit at ang iba't-ibang suliraning panlipunan.*

My suggestion:

*Modern life is fraught with concerns over poverty, not to mention illnesses and other social issues.*

>>>>>>>>
I prefer the above sentence, but a more literal translation would be:

The life of man today is full of worries because of poverty experienced by many in addition to illnesses and many other social problems.

Gary


----------



## AskLang

Thanks leigh1802 and DotterKat!

*not to mention* sounds like it..


----------



## Cracker Jack

Dagdag pa rito is a conjunction which could also mean to make matters worse; to top it all; aside from this, etc.


----------

